

Ask HN: How do I embed this streaming video elsewhere? - brandnewlow

Chicago City Council meetings are filmed and streamed live on the city clerk's web site.  The video appears here on Wednesday mornings:<p>http://www.chicityclerk.com/citycouncilvideo.html<p>I'd like to embed the video in a post on my site Windy Citizen so we can let people watch it and comment on it in real time in the same browser frame.<p>How do I do this?  Do I just grab the snippet of the video player from the page source and drop that in an html smippet on my end?  Something else?
======
jacquesm
> Do I just grab the snippet of the video player from the page source and drop
> that in an html smippet on my end?

That would be the thing to try first wouldn't it ?

And if that doesn't work then maybe ask the council for permission and
inclusion into their list of permitted referrers.

Also, it seems the video will only stream to windows platforms because they're
using microsoft media player.

Let's hope there are no Mac or Linux users in Chigaco that want to see their
representatives at work.

